# Drag International



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

So far ive only heard good things about these people they are located in Davie and i wanted to know if any one has done their GA16DE to SR20DET with them and how did it go as far as workmanship. They quoted me 3,500 for the BB swap with a FMIC and all the pipeing. This is also the complete swap working A/C etc. remember i have an auto so they would have to do some crafting to get that SR tranny in there ( cutting the hole for the clutch etc. ) alot of people that i talked to said they mean business and when they tell you that the swap is done in 3 days the mean it. 
thanks alot
Bryan


----------

